# Jacobsen 122f



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Going to look at one from CL. Tell me everything you know.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> Going to look at one from CL. Tell me everything you know.


Moved to the Equipment forum for better exposure.

I'm excited to know what this mower is like, I don't think anyone on the forum owns one currently.

Here is a sweet animation of the mower.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The only thing I'd worry about is the HOC range, it maxes out at 7/16". Other than that it looks like a sweet mower.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Yeah. I was worried about that hoc too. I'll run it on his lawn to make sure.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Finally got a greens mower. This thing is awesome. Onboard backlapping.!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> Finally got a greens mower. This thing is awesome. Onboard backlapping.!!!


Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

M311att said:


> Finally got a greens mower. This thing is awesome. Onboard backlapping.!!!


I need pictures ASAP! Congrats!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)




----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats, it looks to be in great condition


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

This thing is so heavy. I like the way it's helping with flattening my sand.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks awesome!!! There is a guy locally with three Jacobson's for sell near me for $500 each and they have Honda engines as well! Let us know how you like it


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah... my golf course super is wanting to dump a Jacobsen greens mower and I'm trying to ignore it...

Looks great! Enjoy it!!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

So far so good. I'm still trying to figure out if you can spin the reel without the drive rollers engaging. Some spots I like to sneak up on.


----------

